# مجموعه كبيره من المخططات لشقق من 100 ال 200 متر



## noir (18 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
مجموعه كبيره من مخططات شقق
لمساحات مختلفه
من 100 الي 200 متر

إضغط على الصورة لمشاهدة الحجم الطبيعى






download

password


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (19 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## noir (19 أغسطس 2011)

العفو أخي نحن في الخدمة


----------



## noir (20 أغسطس 2011)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## noir (22 أغسطس 2011)

العفو أخي الكريم نحن في الخدمة


----------



## الهداف18 (26 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## حسين الاوسي (26 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر ياغالي


----------



## inginfo (27 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا بس ممكن تعلمنا التحميل من هذا الرابط


----------



## noir (2 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لمروركم


----------



## هشام-الشامي (17 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا زميلنا العزيز


----------



## noir (18 سبتمبر 2011)

العفو نحن في الخدمة


----------



## كيروعبده (18 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## noir (24 سبتمبر 2011)

العفو نحن في الخدمة


----------



## تهاني18 (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## aekbouh (25 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## noir (5 أكتوبر 2011)

وفيكم أخي الفاضل المنتدى منور بوجودكم
وشكرا على مروركم


----------



## اوكستين (28 أكتوبر 2011)

ه

شكرا بس ممكن تعلمنا التحميل من هذا الرابط


----------



## arabian_man (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*merci 3la maghodak al ra23 dh*


----------



## البحرالاحمر (30 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فبك ومشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## sail (30 أكتوبر 2011)

تسلم عزيزي الغالي و جعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## noir (7 نوفمبر 2011)

عيدكم مبارك و كل عام و أنتم بخير


----------



## jijelfm (31 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أنس موسى (1 يناير 2012)

شكرا 
بس شو رأيك تضيفها لمكتبة الملتقى


----------



## noir (7 يناير 2012)

مع حق بنشوف شو بيطلع معنا


----------



## eng-sharif (7 يناير 2012)

انا معرفتش كيف اتحملو من هذا الموقع شي غريب


----------



## ahmed gomaa ahmed (9 يناير 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## عمان المجد (11 يناير 2012)

*الف شكر*​


----------



## أم لين (11 يناير 2012)

الله يوفق من جاب الصور


----------



## facetamer (11 يناير 2012)

thanks


----------



## noir (20 يناير 2012)

نحن في خدمتكم


----------



## دفئ الروح (20 يناير 2012)

قمت بالتحميل بس لما حاولت افتحها طلعلي ادخل كلمة السر للصور 
شو هي كلمة السر لوسمحت ؟


----------



## BA10 (20 يناير 2012)

مشكووووووووور اخي


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (21 يناير 2012)

أخي الحبيب م. Noir هل قمت بتنزيل المخططات من ذلك الرابط؟ لأنه يبدو كرابط غير موثوق وكأنه مصمم لإختراق الأجهزة.
يرجى إخباري في حال كان شكي في غير محله.
وإن كان الأخ Noir قام بتنزيل المخططات فنحن بانتظار رده.
يرجى من جميع الأخوة الحذر من الروابط الغريبة الغير موثوقة.


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 يناير 2012)

تسلم أيدك يا بشمهندس


----------



## noir (17 فبراير 2012)

أنا شخصيا قمت بتنزيل الملف من الموقع 
الموع مضمون من طرفي و أنا مسؤول عن أي مشكلك تواجهك أخي الكريم

كلمة السر هي www.eng2all.com/vb


----------



## عاشق الفوتوشوب (20 فبراير 2012)

thank you


----------



## noir (28 فبراير 2012)

أهلا بك معنا


----------



## noir (9 مارس 2012)

أهلا بك معنا


----------



## rammah (13 مارس 2012)

يأخى مشكور على ايش وكثرة شكر على الفاضى هو الرابط اصلا مافيه لا خرائط ولا عم يحزنون امغير نازلين فى بعضكم شكر 
نحنا نبو الفائدة فإذا كان احد حمل الخرائط فأرجو ان يقوم برفعها لنا مجددا 
وتقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## ktheeb (13 مارس 2012)

الله يعطك العافية على المجهود


----------



## MERO58 (16 مارس 2012)

*الف شكر ياغالي*


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (19 مارس 2012)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمدالمصراوى (19 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالخالق أبوالخير (20 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله ألف خير وجعل ذلك في موازين حسناتك


----------



## عبدالخالق أبوالخير (20 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله ألف خير جعل ذلك في موازين حسناتك


----------



## noir (20 أبريل 2012)

مشكورين اخوانــــــــــي 

الحمد لله ، اللهم اهدنا إلى فعل الخير واجعله خالصا لوجهك يارب العالمين 

أنا وكل من قال آميــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## hanfi2005 (29 أبريل 2012)

شكرا بس قولى كيف أحملها لأننى شايف الكل بيقول شكرا لماذا


----------



## hanfi2005 (29 أبريل 2012)

على فكره الواحد بيضيع وقت معاكو على الفاضى أنتم لاتفهمو شى وكل هذه الروابط روابط تجسس ياخسارة الوقت اللى راح ولوفى خرائط إنشرها بدون رابط مثل النس المحترمه خسارة أقول سلام


----------



## noir (30 أبريل 2012)

hanfi2005 قال:


> على فكره الواحد بيضيع وقت معاكو على الفاضى أنتم لاتفهمو شى وكل هذه الروابط روابط تجسس ياخسارة الوقت اللى راح ولوفى خرائط إنشرها بدون رابط مثل النس المحترمه خسارة أقول سلام



روابط تجسس؟!!!!!!!!!!!!

الله يهديك أخي الكريم 

ارجو ان تتحقق مما تقوله قبل الافصاح عنه علنا

اللهم اجعل نيتي خالصة لوجهك

اللهم ثبتني على فعل الخير ونشر العلم

اللهم آمين


----------



## المهندس رحم (12 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

